# Homemade hydroponics



## Nemsist221 (Nov 14, 2006)

can someone give me a link into how to make my own hydro system> ive been using soil and its been going great for me but i still want to try hydro just to see what its like


----------



## BaconSquishy (Nov 14, 2006)

I watched this video (POT-TV: Mr. Green: I Grow Chronic) a while ago and it talks about hydroponics in it. I dont know if its the best system or whatever but it seems to make sense.


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 14, 2006)

Go to Home Depot and buy an five-gallon paint bucket with the lid. Then take a hole saw and drill a 2 7/8" hole in the center of the lid. Go to the hydro store and buy: 

1. A six-inch airstone and four feet of clear, plastic air line.
2. A three-inch net pot.
3. A small package of lava rock.
4. A small bottle of Pure Blend Pro "Grow."
5. A small bottle of Pure Blend "Bloom."
6. A small bottle of CalMag.
7. A small air pump.

Drill a small hole in the side of the paint bucket, up near the top to fit the air line into. Then fill the bucket up with PURIFIED water to a level that would be about 1/4" below the netpot when its fitted into the hole in the lid.

The idea is, as the airstone is bubbling, the bubble will break on the surface of the solution and keep nutrients feeding the plants without drowning them. If you do this right, you can grow some monster plants with this technique. 

You can germinate your beans in some rockwool cube ... for sale at the hydro store. Think of them just like you do now, only instead of transplanting them into soil, put them into the lava rocks in the net pots.

Follow the directions on the Pure Blend Pro Bottles. The ratios are: Vegging: 15ml per gallon of water. Flowering 15ml Pure Blend Pro, PLUS 5ml CalMag per gallon of water. 

Vi


----------



## mogie (Nov 14, 2006)

The hand watering method.

 This is the *lowest cost, lowest maintenance* system. You can fill 50 cent grow bags with a soilless mix (like equal parts vermiculite/perlite/coconut coir) and you are all set to grow.

With this method, it is important to make the medium *slow draining*. This is accomplished by using the vermiculite and coconut coir, both of which retain water. The goal is to have the bags retain the nutrient solution (and stay moist) for about the same amount of time as a soil mix would.

 All of this is very easy to accomplish. Simply water every day or two using whatever feeding plan you like.
​ 
​ This homemade hydroponics system is also very easy. To duplicate the reservoir method homemade, all you need is a cheap plastic storage tote, a regular fish aquarium air pump, and a couple of air stones.

​ An effort should be made to keep light out of the nutrient solution. Square containers fit together nicely to make the most of your space, and also to block light. Or, holes could be cut in the lid of the storage tote to accomodate several plant containers, and also to block light.
 ​


----------



## Nemsist221 (Nov 14, 2006)

viredd one problem there is no hydro store in my area and i heard you can also do it with a rubbermaid box can someone confirm this?


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, you can use a RubberMaid box. In fact, I use one for my cuttings. You'll still need airstones, a pump, netpots, lava rock, RockWool and nutrients. All can be ordered through the mail.

Vi


----------



## leonphelpss11 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nemsist221 said:


> viredd one problem there is no hydro store in my area and i heard you can also do it with a rubbermaid box can someone confirm this?


get ur @$$ back to d2 where u belong


----------



## Patient#4906 (Nov 14, 2006)

The key to hydro is getting lots of air and nutrients to the roots. Use a plastic bucket about 12 inches across and 8-12 inches deep. Get about 1.5-2 feet of aquarium tubing per bucket. Use a hot nail to melt a hole in the side of the bucket right above the bottom. The nail should be smaller than the outside of the tubing so that the tubing fits tight into the hole forming a good seal. If you have access to volcanic cinders fill each bucket and rinse well, otherwise use the expanded clay pellets designed for Hydro.

Set the bucket on bricks or a shelf about 12 inches off the floor, just high enough to be above the height of a one gallon plastic water bottle. Mix 1 tablespoon of nutrients into one gallon of water. 

Take the aquarium tube and hold the end above the top of the bucket while filling the bucket with the nutrient solution. Then put the 1 gallon bottle of nutrient solution on the floor below the bucket - and insert the tube from the bucket into the bottle and allow it to drain.

Water several times per day filling the bucket and draining each time.

That's the basics and I guarantee this is 2 times better than any soil.


----------



## Mockery (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm getting ready to make some major changes to how I grow. Will be using some of the latest tech and blogging everything. Watch my thread. I'll give how I do it and where I get the cheapest stuff.


----------



## brad (Nov 28, 2006)

best way to grow cannibas plants


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 8, 2007)

I built my whole aero setup for under $140. Its in my gallery or at my journel showing it in use.Heres the link
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/9363-ok-first-aero-grow-journel.html


----------



## patch0i (Apr 9, 2007)

> Go to Home Depot and buy an five-gallon paint bucket with the lid. Then take a hole saw and drill a 2 7/8" hole in the center of the lid. Go to the hydro store and buy:
> 
> 1. A six-inch airstone and four feet of clear, plastic air line.
> 2. A three-inch net pot.
> ...


nothing needs to be filtering the water thats in the bucket?


----------



## solid shadow (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's a tutorial I put together a few weeks ago. This is the system I'm using and it's working quite well. Just be sure to add an airstone or two (I didn't have mine yet when I wrote this) and you'll be good to go.

Marijuana Radio :: View topic - Build your own hydroponic garden CHEAP! (56k Warning)


----------



## exzile (Mar 1, 2008)

Yea went to taht link and nothing. i want to build a hydroponic system with the tubs but i cant seem to find a forum with step to step, i tihink its called DWC. if anyone has the links to the forums or other sites showing how to make this hydroponic system, could u post it


----------



## mr.nice.guy (Jul 16, 2010)

exzile said:


> Yea went to taht link and nothing. i want to build a hydroponic system with the tubs but i cant seem to find a forum with step to step, i tihink its called DWC. if anyone has the links to the forums or other sites showing how to make this hydroponic system, could u post it


try this link: http://boards.cannabis.com/indoor-growing/59658-easy-homemade-hydroponic-system.html

this system looks legit, and i'll probably use it for my next grow.


----------

